# Sunny day car pics



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I was looking out of the sunroom this morning with a coffee in my hand and thought the cars look well in the morning Sun. Thought I'd share a pic.

Anyone else got any nice pics of their cars in the recent good weather?

Cooks


----------



## Slammedorion (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Paul1966 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

^ that's one hell of an aerial on your Mondeo


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

MDC250 said:


> ^ that's one hell of an aerial on your Mondeo


its one of them new dab thingys :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

s29nta said:


> its one of them new dab thingys :thumb:


Thought you were trying to pick up Babe Station


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

not tried that.........................yet:argie:


----------



## Bazza85 (Mar 14, 2015)

Sun doesn't shine much in lincoln. But thought mine looked alright when I looked back after parking up just now


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

*mine on easter sunday*


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Here is my old focus in the Isle of Wight


----------



## HarveyTT (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Here's a few of mine:







Then some mega shine:



Roll on summer eh!


----------



## ilogikal1 (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

My scooby had it about 5 weeks now


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## S3LDM (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

dancoupe said:


> My scooby had it about 5 weeks now


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

S3LDM said:


>


:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

nice scoobys chaps:thumb:


----------



## chris2110 (Jul 15, 2013)

Major eye candy


----------



## Estuardo_VW (Aug 20, 2007)

here is my leon 2 or 3 days after a good wash


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

As per my recent thread, one of my phots from the sunny weekend we just had...

IMG_8143 by tictacgreenorange, on Flickr


----------



## MickAdams (May 29, 2013)

This was Monday, just after a quick ONR wash, ready for a nice drive up in The Dales


----------



## dancoupe (May 8, 2012)

s29nta said:


> nice scoobys chaps:thumb:


Cheers


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Was expecting a quiet day but had the pleasure of doing my neighbours Spitfire.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

svended said:


> Was expecting a quiet day but had the pleasure of doing my neighbours Spitfire.


Now that's my kinda thing...

Beautiful.

Cooks


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Gave mine a good going over on sunday morning


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Cookies said:


> Now that's my kinda thing...
> 
> Beautiful.
> 
> Cooks


She's quite natty really. The chrome needs redoing as the car has been sat outside for a long time with the previous owner who didn't do a good job of respraying her in the first place so there are 'craters' in the paint on the bonnet (some really bad). She needs a lot of work really but even so, she still looks beautiful.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

A few shots from Monday's work


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

yay for sun


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

svended said:


> She's quite natty really. The chrome needs redoing as the car has been sat outside for a long time with the previous owner who didn't do a good job of respraying her in the first place so there are 'craters' in the paint on the bonnet (some really bad). She needs a lot of work really but even so, she still looks beautiful.


That's what is wonderful about classics. They can still be beautiful even if they aren't perfect.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Earlier this year


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Monday past.

Sorry I'm not sure TinyPic has rotated pic two!


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

MA3RC said:


> Here's a few of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats amazing what did you use?? i thought mine looked good!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

t4yl0r92 said:


> thats amazing what did you use?? i thought mine looked good!


Thanks! I used iron X, G3 clay mitt and tardis, followed by Megs ultimate compound via a DA, followed by megs finishing glaze via DA, then poorboys black hole and two layers of auto finesse desire  worth the hard work. It sparkles like no other red in person


----------



## jscpfc1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

I managed to get a couple of the mk2 over the weekend


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jscpfc1988 said:


> I managed to get a couple of the mk2 over the weekend


Oooh that's class. Lovely pics chum. Any more of it?

Cooks


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

One of the wifey's little black Megane this evening.


----------



## t4yl0r92 (Jan 1, 2015)

MA3RC said:


> Thanks! I used iron X, G3 clay mitt and tardis, followed by Megs ultimate compound via a DA, followed by megs finishing glaze via DA, then poorboys black hole and two layers of auto finesse desire  worth the hard work. It sparkles like no other red in person


thats a lot lol i did iron x and g3 claymitt srp black hole then 2 coats of orange crush.
gunna have to look at doing this next time it looks insane!


----------



## sunders2 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## jscpfc1988 (Mar 15, 2015)

Cookies said:


> Oooh that's class. Lovely pics chum. Any more of it?
> 
> Cooks


Thanks for your comment. I've not got too many to be honest pal, too busy driving it :driver: off to sunny Exmouth this weekend so may get the opportunity to get a few more!!


----------



## SuperColin (Apr 20, 2013)

My Clio


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A couple to show what happens to my paint from differing angles :


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

Quick shot after a quick wash.

Ready for a 57 car mega hoon on Sunday :doublesho


----------

